# Best small pouch



## iAmCam

Looking at getting a small pouch to wear around. I will have my tools in my main bag and put only what I need in the pouch. Only the essentials. What are my options out there? I have a larger leather pouch but it is too big for what i want. I would prefer to stay away from nylon and stick to an all leather.


----------



## chewy

Skillers or Blaklader, I work out of a toolbox and only what I need gets carried in the external pockets. Wouldnt go back to a pouch for day to day stuff.


----------



## HARRY304E

iAmCam said:


> Looking at getting a small pouch to wear around. I will have my tools in my main bag and put only what I need in the pouch. Only the essentials. What are my options out there? I have a larger leather pouch but it is too big for what i want. I would prefer to stay away from nylon and stick to an all leather.


How about this..
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5053-caddy.html


----------



## keithbussanich

depends what are your essentials?


----------



## crazymurph

I use one by GreenLee. Just enough room for a few tools.


----------



## B4T

Some guys like to use their back pants pocket.. nothing spells hack better than that IMO.. 

I either carry a pen or a tool belt when on a job..:thumbsup:

This comes to mind because yesterday I saw some guys running LV wire above a dropped ceiling and the lead guy had his pockets full.. :no:

The truck in the parking lot had ladders tied up with yellow NM.. but no name


----------



## Pompadour

i have this pocket pouch and tape measure holder, but in black, for industrial:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pocket-pouches-tape-holders-wallets-belts-7165/


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot

I use a small back pocket pouch sometimes when supporting commissioning of systems. I carry just a wera multibit driver, wiha terminating screwdriver, ideal strippers, 6 inch knipex cobras, and *****. I keep my fluke tux and knife in my pocket. I carry my meter or put it in my other back pocket. I can do damn near anything that comes up with that set up.


----------



## splotchhide

In this I keep my linemans, a straight screwdriver, a 9in1, and my Fluke tick tracer. These are the most basic tools and I keep them on me all day long.









Edited to add: My "everyday carry" consists of a sharpie, a pen, a folding utility knife, and a Surefire flashlight. Also my keys and iPhone. I keep all those in my jeans pockets.


----------



## EBFD6

splotchhide said:


> In this I keep my linemans, a straight screwdriver, a 9in1, and my Fluke tick tracer. These are the most basic tools and I keep them on me all day long.
> 
> View attachment 6954
> 
> 
> Edited to add: My "everyday carry" consists of a sharpie, a pen, a folding utility knife, and a Surefire flashlight. Also my keys and iPhone. I keep all those in my jeans pockets.


I use that same style pouch, made by greenlee. I carry linesmans, 9 in 1, and T-strippers. T+Pro meter in my back pocket and I am good to go for the majority of jobs. I have the rest of my tools near by in a tote if needed.



Any one that calls people "hacks" because they don't wear a tool pouch loaded with tools that are not needed for the job at hand has his head up his arse.


----------



## HARRY304E

EBFD6 said:


> I use that same style pouch, made by greenlee. I carry linesmans, 9 in 1, and T-strippers. T+Pro meter in my back pocket and I am good to go for the majority of jobs. I have the rest of my tools near by in a tote if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one that calls people "hacks" because they don't wear a tool pouch loaded with tools that are not needed for the job at hand has his head up his arse.


Not really ,

I Don't need guys comeing down the ladder to pick up the tools that just fell out of their pockets and put a big gouge in the finished floor,,
Or comeing down the ladder to get a tool that should be in their tool pouch

And looking for wire nut screws ect ect ect....:no:


----------



## EBFD6

HARRY304E said:


> Not really ,
> 
> I Don't need guys comeing down the ladder to pick up the tools that just fell out of their pockets and put a big gouge in the finished floor,,
> Or comeing down the ladder to get a tool that should be in their tool pouch
> 
> And looking for wire nut screws ect ect ect....:no:


In my experience, the guys who wear the big pouch full of tools waste more time looking for the correct tool, while sifting through the mass of unnecessary tools in the pouch, than I ever will be needing to come down off a ladder once in a while to get a tool.

Also, I have seen more tools dropped out of over filled tool pouches than dropped out of pants pockets. Not to mention walls damaged by some one swiping them with their "saddle bags".

My point was, to call some one a hack because they don't wear every tool they own strapped to their hip is ridiculous. Just because someone carries every tool known to man around with them doesn't mean they know how to use them. For all we know they could be going around burying junction boxes and slobbering everything with scotchkote.


----------



## rexowner

HARRY304E said:


> How about this..
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5053-caddy.html


That looks nice, but does it mount on your belt or can it
hang from a pocket?


----------



## splotchhide

HARRY304E said:


> Not really ,
> 
> I Don't need guys comeing down the ladder to pick up the tools that just fell out of their pockets and put a big gouge in the finished floor,,
> Or comeing down the ladder to get a tool that should be in their tool pouch
> 
> And looking for wire nut screws ect ect ect....:no:


I have no problem wearing a belt with 2 pouches when necessary. I need to have the tools that I am using on my person as well as the material, or else I feel like I am not working efficiently.

However, there are many times when I am doing work that doesn't require many (or sometimes any) tools at all. At those times, I wear the small pouch pictured above with the few main tools that I mentioned.

There is nothing more inefficient than watching someone walk around humping 25 pounds of extra gear for no reason, scratching walls and getting caught on stuff.

I couldn't imagine an experienced electrician not knowing what he needs to accomplish a particular task. Coming down the ladder for an extra tool is a sign that the sparky in question may not be as skilled as you thought, this should not be remedied with a band-aid by making him carry all his tools "just incase".


----------



## ibuzzard

B4T said:


> Some guys like to use their back pants pocket.. nothing spells hack better than that IMO


B4BuriedBoxes,not to burst your ignorant bubble,BUT- Surely, you realize that quite a few electricians, both past and present, who were/are far better wiremen than you or I,disagree.I believe I would not be slinging hash at others,at least until you go,shovel in hand, and do a proper install on a certain landscape-lighting job.I'd be curious as to what some of these 30-40 year,career professionals,would think of your definition of "hack"? Buried boxes would surely be included in their definition.


----------



## HARRY304E

rexowner said:


> That looks nice, but does it mount on your belt or can it
> hang from a pocket?


It looks like it has a snap loop on the back so that woud be just like a clip.


----------



## Frasbee

Here's a few: http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/kln16.html


----------



## ibuzzard

This site:

http://www.wireman.com/

The small pouch can be used in the back pocket,or on your belt.It can be customized to suit you,your initials or name stamped in it,and is inexpensive.I have one,it's well-made.Ideal makes,or made a nice small pouch,also.I use it when needing to carry more than just the "Powerhouse 5".I almost never have a need to carry anything larger.You are smart to wear a small pouch,whenever possible.


----------



## splotchhide

ibuzzard said:


> "Powerhouse 5"


What exact tools are the Powerhouse 5? I forgot.


----------



## HARRY304E

EBFD6 said:


> In my experience, the guys who wear the big pouch full of tools waste more time looking for the correct tool, while sifting through the mass of unnecessary tools in the pouch, than I ever will be needing to come down off a ladder once in a while to get a tool.
> 
> Also, I have seen more tools dropped out of over filled tool pouches than dropped out of pants pockets. Not to mention walls damaged by some one swiping them with their "saddle bags".
> 
> My point was, to call some one a hack because they don't wear every tool they own strapped to their hip is ridiculous. Just because someone carries every tool known to man around with them doesn't mean they know how to use them. For all we know they could be going around burying junction boxes and slobbering everything with scotchkote.


Well i don't think that you need to slam Black4Truck to prove your point.:no:

My point is you should have your belt on and you should know how to set it up so you don't have to look ,,Just reach and it should be where you put it the last time,, If a man hasto fiddle around looking for tools in his tool pouch then he does not have the right one in the first place.

In my pouch i have a 6" strait head beater 9" line men, t-strippers ***** needle nose 6" meadium strait head ,a ten in one T-stat screw drivers and my T-5 1000 and on the other side a four capartment with wire nuts screws and connectors a small flash light and a knife and a tape mesure holder with a 25' fat max.


----------



## HARRY304E

Frasbee said:


> Here's a few: http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/kln16.html


Here is the one i use..:thumbup:


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot

I see a guy come onto one of my jobs with a tool belt on, first thing I think is this guy probably doesn't know controls.


----------



## HARRY304E

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> I see a guy come onto one of my jobs with a tool belt on, first thing I think is this guy probably doesn't know controls.


 Yep Ok poor judgment at it's finest...:laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## ibuzzard

splotchhide said:


> What exact tools are the Powerhouse 5? I forgot.


Not sure of the original 5,I'm too young to have worked those jobs back in the 60's/70's.I use linesmans,Channellocks,Phillips and straight blade screwdrivers,strippers.I'll be corrected,I'm sure, if my list is wrong.A few extra things in pockets,a tapemeasure on my pocket. 

I add/delete as the task demands,but, despite what "SuperElectrician Who Knows Everything" thinks, few tasks require more than a few at a time.


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> Yep Ok poor judgment at it's finest...:laughing::laughing::blink:


Harry,you're an idiot.A well-meaning idiot,but an idiot nonetheless.::thumbsup::laughing:

Put that in your duffle-bag sized pouch:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> Harry,you're an idiot.A well-meaning idiot,but an idiot nonetheless.::thumbsup::laughing:
> 
> Put that in your duffle-bag sized pouch:thumbsup::thumbsup:



And you are looking in the mirrer again..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> And you are looking in the mirrer again..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


No,but I am spelling mirror correctly.:laughing::thumbup::whistling2:


Also,I can out-smiley you any day:


----------



## Big John

I must be an idiot, too, because I agree with Harry. About half my work is controls, and I always have my tool belt on.

I wanted to put a smiley in here, but you guys used 'em all.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> No,but I am spelling mirror correctly.:laughing::thumbup::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Also,I can out-smiley you any day:


Well my spelling worked because you understood my post..:whistling2:


----------



## ibuzzard

Harry,refer to post # 25 in this thread.Rinse,repeat.


----------



## kevmanTA

Toolbelts are bad for your back.. Ideal leather Pouch and pockets is all I need..


> Some guys like to use their back pants pocket.. nothing spells hack better than that IMO


That's rude.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> Harry,refer to post # 25 in this thread.Rinse,repeat.


An Idiot is defined as someone who calls other's an Idiot.


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> An Idiot is defined as someone who calls other's an Idiot.


I'm fairly certain it's defined as HARRY304E


----------



## tkb

I like this leather one from McMaster-Carr.
Style J 6658A12 $25.03

I have been using these for 20 years.
Hold just what you need while you are working.


----------



## ibuzzard

tkb said:


> I like this leather one from McMaster-Carr.
> Style J 6658A12 $25.03
> 
> I have been using these for 20 years.
> Hold just what you need while you are working.


Occidental Leather also make a similar one.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> B4BuriedBoxes,not to burst your ignorant bubble,BUT- Surely, you realize that quite a few electricians, both past and present, who were/are far better wiremen than you or I,disagree.I believe I would not be slinging hash at others,at least until you go,shovel in hand, and do a proper install on a certain landscape-lighting job.I'd be curious as to what some of these 30-40 year,career professionals,would think of your definition of "hack"? Buried boxes would surely be included in their definition.





ibuzzard said:


> Harry,you're an idiot.A well-meaning idiot,but an idiot nonetheless.::thumbsup::laughing:
> 
> Put that in your duffle-bag sized pouch:thumbsup::thumbsup:





ibuzzard said:


> No,but I am spelling mirror correctly.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Also,I can out-smiley you any day:





ibuzzard said:


> Harry,refer to post # 25 in this thread.Rinse,repeat.





ibuzzard said:


> I'm fairly certain it's defined as HARRY304E


 So you don't have anything usefull to add to this thread exchept to stir the pot..


Thats funny it seems like all your posts are like that.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

I use a small DeWalt one. It was like $15 at Orange. I already had a belt to go with it. All my tools are in my main pouch but the small one has room for linemans, sidecutters, needlenose, strippers, tape measure, knife, pencil/sharpie and some bits. It's not great for holding marrettes or staples but, whatever. I'll carry a 4 11/16 box around with them in it. It's a vast improvement over my previous situation.


----------



## user4818

I find using a small pouch with the basics to be essential for most work (pliers, 3 screwdrivers, knife, strippers, tic tracer and sharpie). I definitely agree with the others that having the framers pouches loaded with your whole tool collection is ridiculous, but having pliers and one screwdriver to be on the other end of ridiculous as well. When I'm just slinging romex I adjust accordingly and use a nail apron with staples, hammer and romex stripper. As said, I think most electricians can adjust the tools they carry accordingly, but some can't.


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> I find using a small pouch with the basics to be essential for most work (pliers, 3 screwdrivers, knife, strippers, tic tracer and sharpie). I definitely agree with the others that having the framers pouches loaded with your whole tool collection is ridiculous, but having pliers and one screwdriver to be on the other end of ridiculous as well. When I'm just slinging romex I adjust accordingly and use a nail apron with staples, hammer and romex stripper. As said, I think most electricians can adjust the tools they carry accordingly, but some can't.


I agree with that..:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer

HARRY304E said:


> I agree with that..:thumbup:


 I bet the dog agrees too! :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> So you don't have anything usefull to add to this thread exchept to stir the pot..Thats funny it seems like all your posts are like that.


Every last one of them.And it's not funny.

BucketBoss also makes several nylon pouches that are perfect for electricians,and can be used on the belt,or in the back pocket.

Useful.My quota for the day.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> Every last one of them.And it's not funny.
> 
> BucketBoss also makes several nylon pouches that are perfect for electricians,and can be used on the belt,or in the back pocket.
> 
> Useful.My quota for the day.



I would rather buy american made stuff then that stuff from china..


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> I agree with that..:thumbup:


Whoa!


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> I would rather buy american made stuff then that stuff from china..


You are buying that stuff,whether or not you comprehend it.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> You are buying that stuff,whether or not you comprehend it.


Wrong...


----------



## erics37

I've got one of these (I call it a gaypron) and it works just fine when I'm doing a specific task for a long period of time. Just load up on whatever parts and tools I'll need and go to town


----------



## B4T

ibuzzard said:


> B4BuriedBoxes,not to burst your ignorant bubble,BUT- Surely, you realize that quite a few electricians, both past and present, who were/are far better wiremen than you or I,disagree.I believe I would not be slinging hash at others,at least until you go,shovel in hand, and do a proper install on a certain landscape-lighting job.I'd be curious as to what some of these 30-40 year,career professionals,would think of your definition of "hack"? Buried boxes would surely be included in their definition.


Send me your address and I will mail you a quarter..

This way you can go call someone who cares what you think.. I don't..

There are plenty of loud mouth morons like you walking around..


----------



## Wirenuting

Were what works best for you and holds what you need for the job. 
This is my basic pouch, the smaller one is for quick stops and I use a nail bag & holster for the cordless on rough in jobs, with suspenders. 

I'll agree that an over stuffed pouch is a waste and I can reach into mine blind and grab what I need. The tools are always in the same spots.


----------



## gold

Yea Buzzard I am certain you know hundreds of veterans that wouldn't consider stuffing tools in there back pocket and using a bucketboss NOT hack. Your also right when you suggest that they may be better then you.

I agree. Fully.


----------



## HARRY304E

oldtimer said:


> I bet the dog agrees too! :laughing:


He loves it ..:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## beartp515

Here is what I carry every day.


----------



## oldtimer

beartp515 said:


> Here is what I carry every day.


 I like it, but I would substitute a pair of linesmans for the water pump pliers.


----------



## beartp515

oldtimer said:


> I like it, but I would substitute a pair of linesmans for the water pump pliers.


i have a pair on knipex linemans that i love but they just dont fit right. i have been through tons of pouches, always come back to this, and this is the best set up i can work with. the linemans are always in the back pocket though.


----------



## Wingnut

Big John said:


> I must be an idiot, too, because I agree with Harry. About half my work is controls, and I always have my tool belt on.
> 
> I wanted to put a smiley in here, but you guys used 'em all.
> 
> -John


 
How Do you Comply with GMP?
Most factories I work in do not allow the use of tool belts.


----------



## ibuzzard

Wingnut said:


> How Do you Comply with GMP?
> Most factories I work in do not allow the use of tool belts.


What is GMP?


----------



## HARRY304E

Wingnut said:


> How Do you Comply with GMP?
> Most factories I work in do not allow the use of tool belts.


Why not.??


What is GMP??:blink:


----------



## Wingnut

ibuzzard said:


> What is GMP?


Good Manufacturing Practice


§ 110.10 Personnel

(4) Removing all unsecured jewelry *and other objects that might fall into food, equipment, or containers,* and removing hand jewelry that cannot be adequately sanitized during periods in which food is manipulated by hand. If such hand jewelry cannot be removed, it may be covered by material which can be maintained in an intact, clean, and sanitary condition and which effectively protects against the contamination by these objects of the food, food-contact surfaces, or food-packaging materials.


----------



## Big John

Wingnut said:


> Good Manufacturing Practice
> 
> 
> § 110.10 Personnel
> 
> (4) Removing all unsecured jewelry *and other objects that might fall into food, equipment, or containers*....


 Aha. Our plants are power plants, I don't have to worry about the food except at lunch. 

Falling parts aren't usually a concern, but if they are, the belt comes off. Or if I find myself in a switchboard cubicle where metal screwdriver shafts can cause unwanted faults, that type of thing.

-John


----------



## Wingnut

Big John said:


> Aha. Our plants are power plants, I don't have to worry about the food except at lunch.
> 
> Falling parts aren't usually a concern, but if they are, the belt comes off. Or if I find myself in a switchboard cubicle where metal screwdriver shafts can cause unwanted faults, that type of thing.
> 
> -John


 
Oh I see, That must be Cool. 

I wore a tool belt every day for the first 15yrs in the Trade. I got into Industrial, The Owner said I could not wear them any more. It was quit a change.


----------



## Big John

Wingnut said:


> ...I got into Industrial, The Owner said I could not wear them any more. It was quit a change.


 Do they let you keep everything in your pockets? I am really used to having common tools within reach, I hope our safety dept. doesn't get that idea....

-John


----------



## HARRY304E

Wingnut said:


> Oh I see, That must be Cool.
> 
> I wore a tool belt every day for the first 15yrs in the Trade. I got into Industrial, The Owner said I could not wear them any more. It was quit a change.





> The Owner said I could not wear them any more. It was quit a change.



What reason did he give you or did just tell that you canot wear one.?


----------



## BP_redbear

tkb said:


> I like this leather one from McMaster-Carr.
> Style J 6658A12 $25.03
> 
> I have been using these for 20 years.
> Hold just what you need while you are working.


Looks like a pouch that I own, made by Occidental Leather, Mfg. www.bestbelt.com.

I bought mine from www.acetoolonline.com


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> What reason did he give you or did just tell that you canot wear one.?


Harry,see posts 54-57.Your Pal,Steve:laughing::devil2::brows:


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> Harry,see posts 54-57.Your Pal,Steve:laughing::devil2::brows:


 read them what about them,,


----------



## Jlarson

This is what works for me, its a DMM pouch from CLC, its got a clip and a belt loop. So I can clip it on my regular belt or put it on my bags.


----------



## ibuzzard

This thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/occidental-5049-pouch-20962/ from back in February,but with no responses,got me looking at the Occidental Leather Model 5049, a small pouch designed for l.v/cabling techs.It's compact, about 6" x6", and will keep you from overloading yourself with too many tools.I'm going to try it out.Occidental makes quality stuff in the USA.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> This thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/occidental-5049-pouch-20962/ from back in February,but with no responses,got me looking at the Occidental Leather Model 5049, a small pouch designed for l.v/cabling techs.It's compact, about 6" x6", and will keep you from overloading yourself with too many tools.I'm going to try it out.Occidental makes quality stuff in the USA.


Looks good to me so whats the problem..


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good to me so whats the problem..


No,problem,Larry.Carry on.


----------



## Josue

This is a greenlee pouch 










I'd like to get one of these.


----------



## beartp515

Josue said:


> This is a greenlee pouch
> 
> I'd like to get one of these.


I have two of them. They are great. Great quality also.


----------



## eletric_guy

B4T said:


> Some guys like to use their back pants pocket.. nothing spells hack better than that IMO..
> 
> I either carry a pen or a tool belt when on a job..:thumbsup:
> 
> This comes to mind because yesterday I saw some guys running LV wire above a dropped ceiling and the lead guy had his pockets full.. :no:
> 
> The truck in the parking lot had ladders tied up with yellow NM.. but no name


Why they hacks? I work alot faster outa my back n side pockets.


----------



## eletric_guy

EBFD6 said:


> In my experience, the guys who wear the big pouch full of tools waste more time looking for the correct tool, while sifting through the mass of unnecessary tools in the pouch, than I ever will be needing to come down off a ladder once in a while to get a tool.
> 
> Also, I have seen more tools dropped out of over filled tool pouches than dropped out of pants pockets. Not to mention walls damaged by some one swiping them with their "saddle bags".
> 
> My point was, to call some one a hack because they don't wear every tool they own strapped to their hip is ridiculous. Just because someone carries every tool known to man around with them doesn't mean they know how to use them. For all we know they could be going around burying junction boxes and slobbering everything with scotchkote.


I would rather go up n down a ladder 25-30 times a day then marry a ciropractor ( yea i cant spell) because my back went out from carrying Lowes and Home Depot around my waist all day long. Also my opinon on guys who have all those tools and half have never been used is no one likes them at the job and when someone needs a tools he is there to suck up


----------



## Frasbee

I love you guys are arguing between the prick with the pouch full of tools, and the douche going up and down a ladder fetching them.

Because having a pouch with just the tools you need would be absurd.


----------



## BP_redbear

B4T said:


> Some guys like to use their back pants pocket.. nothing spells hack better than that IMO..
> 
> I either carry a pen or a tool belt when on a job..:thumbsup:
> 
> This comes to mind because yesterday I saw some guys running LV wire above a dropped ceiling and the lead guy had his pockets full.. :no:
> 
> ...


You know... that's what I can't help thinking, too. Maybe I looked the same, today, cuz I had my lineman pliers in my right leg tool pocket, channellocks in right back pocket. My Carhartt parts apron on with a few fittings in it, plus a screwdriver and a conduit reamer with a tape measure clipped to the front of it. My level in its holster on the Carhartt's belt.

When I see a guy with no tool belt or parts apron on, and no tools OR just his pants pockets with tools in them, I think it just looks sloppy.

I am not saying that I am judging someone as hack. I think someone who doesn't carry what he needs, with him or on him in whatever manner, is certainly unprofessional...

My $.02


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> I love you guys are arguing between the prick with the pouch full of tools, and the douche going up and down a ladder fetching them.
> 
> Because having a pouch with just the tools you need would be absurd.


So, a prick, a douche, and one absurd guy go into...

:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71

Actually when I see a guy with a full tool belt on I think amateur time. Anyone who's been doing this for a while knows how hard it is on your knees, hips, feet, back to pack all those tools. I like having a nail pouch on if I'm going to be doing repetitive stuff for screws and whatnot. I always put the tools I need in my pockets. It's not like you need everything you own to do 90% of the tasks we do.


----------



## keithbussanich

B4T said:


> _guys who use their pockets are haaaacks_





eletric_guy said:


> _no we're not_





BP_redbear said:


> _are too!_





nitro71 said:


> _Are not_


The guy just wants to know about which small pouch to get


----------



## Kidsparky

Hey harry. Hows that klein tool pouch u posted earlier. Im thinking about getting in. Right now i have this custom jims leathercraft one made by some dude in erie. I love it but i cant find any website to get another one.


----------



## ratrod56

View attachment 6954


I have the same tool pouch. I have a lenox 10 in 1, a flat screwdriver, my heavys and strippers. I also always carry a nail apron where I got electrical materials and screw gun tips in left like unibit, 1/4 inch masonary bit. And right pocket has tick tracer, marker, black tape and razor knife . For service work and most small jobs the only other tool I usually pull out of truck is my fluke clamp on meter


----------



## sparky711

I'm trying to decide between these two from Occidental. Any body try either of these?http://www.toolup.com/images/Produc...es/Product/medium/Occidental-Leather-5057.jpg


----------

